# TCR Advanced issue



## Dr. Clutch (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a 2010 TCR Advanced 2 and really love the bike. However, the seat/seatpost are driving me crazy. First, I had a heck of a time leveling my fizik saddle. Now, the adjustment bolts keep coming loose. I lost the rear on a long ride and the dealer replaced it with a standard nut. Today, the front was loose after about 20 miles and I had just tightened it before the ride. Does anyone else have these problems? Any solutions?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Blue Loctite will let you keep from having to retighten fasteners yet will still allow removal when desired.


----------

